# Habitation step



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Can anyone help. Every time I start my Engine I hear a rattling noise from under the motorhome, what's happening is my step is not in the switch so when I start up it rattles and bangs then goes into the switch. every thing is well lubricated so I cant understand why it will not go fully home when retracted.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please give more detail. I don't understand, Alan.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

What does"in the switch mean" ? They do rattle and bang when retracting even when new ?


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*loose step*

I would check the four mounting bolts that hold the step to the motorhome as the do come loose and the step does not seat properly when closing away .


----------

